# (SOLVED)Does the geforce go 6150 work?

## Kasumi_Ninja

I wonder if the Geforce go 6150 works in Gentoo Linux. Can I install the Nvidia drivers? Or do I need the legacy drivers? I am afraid it isn't supported though (http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9746/README/appendix-a.html)  :Sad: 

----------

## BitJam

This thread says the Geforce Go 6150 is pretty much equivalent to the Geforce 6150 desktop chipset which I have.

It is working pretty well the nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1 which is the only version I've tried.  The one problem I have is that if I try to use Twinview in addition to fbsplash then KDE/X hangs horribly on exit.   I've forgone fbslash for now since I'm addicted to twinview.

----------

## jrpresto

I have the GeForce 6150 on my Compaq V3000z and the nvidia drivers work just fine.  The only problems I had were with kernels <=2.6.19 where switching from an X server to a framebuffered TTY would make the screen flicker.  For some reason, after I reinstalled with a 2.6.20 kernel, it worked just fine.  I have no idea why though, but standard drivers work just fine.

----------

## BitJam

I just tried the 1.0.8776 version of nvidia-drivers and I found that it does not work perfectly using twinview on my GeForce 6150.  After switching metamodes, one of the screens acquires a horizontal offset about 120 pixels.  Part of the desktop is offscreen and there is a black stripe on the opposite side.

I've switched back to version 1.0.9755-r1.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Thanks all for your advice this helped me make a good decision   :Very Happy: . Right now I am trying to get the nvidia xorg driver to work but I have troubles doing so. When X starts with the nivida driver the screen becomses grey tty1 (which started kdm) becomes unavailable and I have 'only' tty2 to tty6 at my disposal. What can be wrong? Please help me to get rid of this horrible slow vesa driver!

# emerge -s nvidia-driver

# lsmod

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# dmesg

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Here's my xorg.log:

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Yes! Solved! Thanks to:

www.linux-on-laptops.com

and

 *Quote:*   

> Graphic Card
> 
> There is a known bug in the propietary nVidia driver which leads to a black screen with MCP51 + GeForce Go 6150 chipset (and also with other combinations). This bug is expected to be solved in the first 1.0-91xx driver series, but this linux driver is not expected to be released in the short term ... more info at:

 

From: http://xopen.dyndns.org/linux/v6024ea/

I umasked the nvidia-drivers and installed the latest (9) series. And now it works   :Very Happy: .

----------

